# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Replacement VATS?

## doobie

Anyone come up with a solution for a replacement VAT?  I'd like to try to find something better.  I've had a few misprints that tore through the sylgard and have had problems cleaning it and keeping it clean as well as starting to see some scratches on my VAT.  I was thinking maybe trying to find a place that can make something out of glass.  Anyone else try something better?

----------

